# Pooing in the crate every night



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Feed earlier or feed later. But I would still say you need to get up in the middle of the night. 

Does she poo when you take her out for the last time.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Personally I'd feed later, But it may be trial and error to see if earlier or later will work for you.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

With both Jake and Willow I used a small travel crate at night in the beginning. (you can see it in the pics I posted of her) It has enough room for them to stand up and turn around or stretch out, but that's it. Jake never had a mess in his crate and Willow has not yet. 
She goes to bed at 10:30 and sleeps til 6:00. We did keep the crate next to our bed for both of them.


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

I did the exact same for my woody as what gmgalley wrote. Clean dry crate every night from day 1 and was also clean and dry in the house after a couple of weeks. Woody is now 9months and sleeps peacefully on the bottom of our bed ( something I always said I would never do).

Good luck x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

By changing/adjusting feeding times this may help with teh pooing in the crate. 

I have never got up in the middle of the night with my dogs when they were puppies but I always leave a toilet area available which is used for the first few weeks, but after a few dry nights this is removed ...

Dont worry you will get there in the end and all puppies are different.. how I look at it we dont own 2 year old cockapoos that poo and wee in their crates, so they all learn in their own time. 

I appreciate waking up to poo is not nice, but by adjusting feeding times and the change to Barking Heads may help. I am a big Barking Heads fan, great ingredients and I did notice a change in poo when changing over.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

3boys1pup said:


> Just an update incase it helps anyone else ....
> 
> Coco now is fed at 7am, between 12.30 and 1pm depending on where we are, and 7pm.
> 
> ...


I must be missing something, I don't understand how feeding the last feeding later helps her not poop in the middle of the night lol


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

3boys1pup said:


> I have no idea either, but now she poos in the garden first thing (about 7am), about 11am, 4.30/5pm and last one about 10.30pm.
> 
> I'm very happy with that
> 
> X


as long as it works! lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jayded said:


> I must be missing something, I don't understand how feeding the last feeding later helps her not poop in the middle of the night lol


The theory is that it takes a while for food to go through the gut and come out as poo - and when they are sleeping/resting it all takes a bit longer...
That said I never fed late myself...
Do what works for you and your puppy


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> The theory is that it takes a while for food to go through the gut and come out as poo - and when they are sleeping/resting it all takes a bit longer...
> That said I never fed late myself...
> Do what works for you and your puppy


I guess that makes sense. thanks


----------



## Bailey Cather (Apr 5, 2013)

Bailey does well at night its just the day time we have a problem, He is 10 weeks and we have had him for 2, we have puppy mats which sometimes he hits and sometimes he misses, its very frustrating as i have taken him out for a good run round and as soon as we get back in he poo,s anywhere and not on the puppy mat. HELP x


----------



## suzis (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I also have a 10 week old pup who seems to poo straight after meal times so we can predict it and take him out after his food. Although sometimes my teenage son spins around so Monty copies him and does his poo quicker! You have my sympathies as we can't seem to crack the weeing anywhere, even when he's been out already. Guess it just takes time.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found that when Max was tiny he was so distracted by everything outside that. He would forget to wee. So I put him on his lead and stood there with him until he performed. Then we would run in. Did this for about a week and it solved the problem.


----------

